# Recommendations...Paint Sealant !



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Right,

Quick one guys...

Can you name the Paint Sealant you use and give it a score out of 5, 5 being the highest!

I am about to buy some and would love to get your input. I did have Body Care applied by the dealer when new last September but I would like to Clean, Clay, panel wipe correct (if needed) and reapply a coat of sealant before this winter, so around end of September beginning of October this year.....

Go ! ..............................


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm happy with Turtle Wax Ice paste wax. Good shine, lasting quite long, months rather than weeks on my daily driver that sleeps outside. I'm now topping the TW with some Collinite 476s. But that's been on only since last weekend so no comments on durability yet. Shine I can't compare either. I gave my TT an 8 step cleaning/polishing last weekend, so its shine is now better than ever anyhow.

I was advised not to use any glazing stuff before sealing the paint. While it would add in terms of gloss it would make the sealant to stick less.

I also have good experiences with Bilt Hamber autobalm. I'd say all 4 of out 5 as there may be something better out there.


----------



## TJenkos (Mar 25, 2012)

How come you're opting for a sealant as opposed to a wax out of curiosity.

I'd look at Auto finesse Tough Coat, top reviews.. I'm a wax man myself though!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Finish Klare 1000p for the body and wheels. Two coats will easily last per season - Summer; Autumn; Winter; Spring. I give this product 5 out of 5 for looks & durability.

I top that with Coli 915 because I also do like the 'calm' glow of wax as opposed to the 'bling' sealants offer. Another 5 out of 5 for the looks & durability.

There are plenty others on the market however the above are supplied in big tins and will easily last 5-yrs plus even on regular use. Coli cost around £25 per tin and FK1000p is about £20 per tin.

The usual caveat applies here though - surface must be prepped well before these products can work their magic else you will be doing it all over again in a few weeks.

Finish Klare #425 is what I use to keep dust off or Megs Ultimate Qik Wax (UQW) for when I want that Coli just wax look back.

I support [email protected], top guy and I have been using him for ages before he was estabalished and he is still very much a humble man - lesson for us all I think...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Gtechniq 5/5 sealed over 8 months ago and still comes up like new every wash


----------



## bbsboy (Sep 4, 2011)

+1 here for GTechniq, its amazing.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Not tried it myself but GTechnique EXO is supposed to be the dogs dangalies, though C1 or C2 failing getting that.

Got a tester bottle of C2 for £5 on Sunday so will be putting that over some Scholl W09 after the next wash.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

• Zaino Z2, topped with Z8

• Auto Finesse Tough Coat

• Auto Finesse Power Seal

• Nanolex


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

darylbenfield said:


> • Zaino Z2, topped with Z8
> 
> • Auto Finesse Tough Coat
> 
> ...


In that order?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Jace said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > • Zaino Z2, topped with Z8
> ...


No just what come to mind.


----------



## unique detailer (Jan 19, 2013)

Or C.quartz Finest lasts 2 years and comes with a guarantee, extremely hydrophobic and very glossy.


----------



## Jammy J (Oct 20, 2012)

Jace said:


> Right,
> 
> Quick one guys...
> 
> ...


If your serious about looking after your car to the highest standard then head over to Detailing World.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php

Theres so many waxes/sealants on the market, your really spoilt for choice. Check out the showroom sections of the forum and you can see what the professionals and us hobbyists are using.

Im using Finish Kare 1000p on Black Pearlescent and on my alloys. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Cheers guys.

I have always been a bit of a detailing nut but I have not had much time of late to get back in to it and so I have just kept the car covered in Maguire's and Autogylm products, which to be fair do keep it looking like new. I was just looking to apply new sealant for the year and then just top up with Wax during the year.

I have made a note of all your suggestions though and I will, next chance I get, research them a little more.

Thanks for all your suggestions guys.


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Finish Klare 1000p for the body and wheels. Two coats will easily last per season - Summer; Autumn; Winter; Spring. I give this product 5 out of 5 for looks & durability.
> 
> I top that with Coli 915 because I also do like the 'calm' glow of wax as opposed to the 'bling' sealants offer. Another 5 out of 5 for the looks & durability.
> 
> ...


I agree totally, this stuff is fantastic to say the least !!!!!


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Swissvax. Good value for money. Good experience with several of them.

Perfect finish.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Snappy79 said:


> Swissvax. Good value for money. Good experience with several of them.
> 
> Perfect finish.


Better be bloody good value for money, i.e, last for years and shines like diamonds - even a bottle of Quick Detailer is £26!!!

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... ducts.html

Too expensive for most users I'd say


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Perfect finish.[/quote]
Better be bloody good value for money, i.e, last for years and shines like diamonds - even a bottle of Quick Detailer is £26!!!

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... ducts.html

Too expensive for most users I'd say[/quote]

I only uses the Quick detailer when working with clay.

You dont need crystal rock (i use it, and it is fantastic). I also have the Shield wax. Thats also a good wax.

You can cover about 20-30 cars with one box. Thats about 4 GBP per car.

The cars are not expensive in UK, so a good wax should be ok to purchase. (In Norway a TTS cost about 110.000 GBP, and the TT RS about 140.000 GBP).

.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Snappy79 said:


> Perfect finish.


Better be bloody good value for money, i.e, last for years and shines like diamonds - even a bottle of Quick Detailer is £26!!!

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... ducts.html

Too expensive for most users I'd say[/quote]

I only uses the Quick detailer when working with clay.

You dont need crystal rock (i use it, and it is fantastic). I also have the Shield wax. Thats also a good wax.

You can cover about 20-30 cars with one box. Thats about 4 GBP per car.

The cars are not expensive in UK, so a good wax should be ok to purchase. (In Norway a TTS cost about 110.000 GBP, and the TT RS about 140.000 GBP).

.[/quote]

Whats the average wage in GBP though..


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Average wage were 45.500 GBP in 2012.


----------

